# Rick Rude's son tries out for WWE



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/rick-rudes-son-wwe-steve-austins-wwe-status-steamboat-released/



> Rick Rude’s son was at the most recent WWE tryouts at the Performance Center in Orlando. He has no experience in wrestling.
> 
> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter


His dad was great. Big footsteps to follow.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

> He has no experience in wrestling.


----------



## Macker (Jul 12, 2013)

If you have a dad that was in WWE you might as well try
that seems to be the popular consensus


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

^ and here I thought Rick Rude's son was already out there enjoying a successful career in the #2 promotion.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

video of how it's prob gonna go down


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

> If you have a dad that was in WWE you might as well try,that seems to be the popular consensus


 If your Dad dies for their profession I think theres a certain amount of you that would want to make them proud, seems logical.



> He has no experience in wrestling.


 Neither did Angle or Benjamin or Lesnar and all 3 were trained exclusively by the WWE system..... so that means 0.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> video of how it's prob gonna go down


No belittling or sexual harassment during that training whatsoever? Will the real DeMott please stand up?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

A name would be nice..along with a picture! lol


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Hopefully he leans more towards the Bret Hart side of 2nd generation wrestler rather than the Lacey Von Erich side (although she's a 3rd generation, obviously.)*


----------



## DutchSchultz (Nov 2, 2013)

Being son/daughter of a WWE legend/midcarder/jobber = guarantee money.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I thought he was in TNA?










Anyway, good luck to the guy. If anything I only want to see him make it in the hope that he uses his dad's old entrance music, because I fucking LOVED it.






So sleazy yet so fucking catchy.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

BehindYou said:


> If your Dad dies for their profession I think theres a certain amount of you that would want to make them proud, seems logical.
> 
> 
> Neither did Angle or Benjamin or Lesnar and all 3 were trained exclusively by the WWE system..... so that means 0.


So why not train for years and make it your life goal? 

All of those had experience in wrestling before `TV` wrestling.. i think this guy has non, as in no high school, no college, no back garden rings etc..


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

abrown0718 said:


> video of how it's prob gonna go down


What the hell kind of training is that? I thought he was bumping the wrong way but apparently DeMott really wanted him to fall on his ass first and then his back. That just doesn't make any sense and leads to nothing except a potential injury. All I can say about Rick Rude's son is good luck.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> If your Dad dies for their profession I think theres a certain amount of you that would want to make them proud, seems logical.


Can't make a dead man proud (Psalm 136:4), and Rood didn't die for his profession- he died for his medication.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

MrWrestlingVIII said:


> What the hell kind of training is that? I thought he was bumping the wrong way but apparently DeMott really wanted him to fall on his ass first and then his back. That just doesn't make any sense and leads to nothing except a potential injury. All I can say about Rick Rude's son is good luck.


He wasn't having him take back bumps, he was having him do warm-up exercises.

All the things they show in the video are things they make people who don't know how to wrestle do to test their cardio.


----------



## MrWrestlingVIII (Mar 10, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> He wasn't having him take back bumps, he was having him do warm-up exercises.
> 
> All the things they show in the video are things they make people who don't know how to wrestle do to test their cardio.


Yeah no shit, but falling on your ass and then your back has nothing to do with cardio. It just looks like an awkward back bump and does nothing except possibly cause an injury. There's better ways to test that, running the ropes, up and overs, etc.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

Rude was the man. A lot of these wrestling kids that came up in the past 10 years have been pretty disappointing (Orton included). I hope for once he's at least as good as his father was.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

MrWrestlingVIII said:


> Yeah no shit, but falling on your ass and then your back has nothing to do with cardio. It just looks like an awkward back bump and does nothing except possibly cause an injury. There's better ways to test that, running the ropes, up and overs, etc.


You need to know how to wrestle to run the ropes and do up and overs.

A normal person running the ropes without being told how to beforehand isn't going to do it properly.

This is a standard football drill where you lay down and get back up.

You're supposed to lay down flat back in the drill (not back bump). Vinny just did it awkwardly because he was exhausted.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> Neither did Angle or Benjamin or Lesnar and all 3 were trained exclusively by the WWE system..... so that means 0.


All three had strong amateur backgrounds.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

> All three had strong amateur backgrounds.





> All of those had experience in wrestling before `TV` wrestling.. i think this guy has non, as in no high school, no college, no back garden rings etc.


 All we know about Rude's son is he doesnt have pro experience and that he's 23-24....he could well be an amateur wrestler.

And that was examples of exceptional workers, Reigns & Langston are getting pushed hard with just WWE training. Cena did, Orton did. Hell, Goldberg was huge and he was trained by the god awful PowerPlant.

The point is that the entire reason for a performance centre is they can now take a chance on guys without experience and see if it works out.

Not saying he'll be good or even pass this stage, just that "no pro experience" isn't a reason to right off anyone these days.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Lets hope he's not from the David Flair school of 2nd generation wrestling looks. Actually lets just hope he's nothing like David Flair


----------



## BigLG (Dec 31, 2013)

Good news.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Well Rick Rude is a top 10 all time for me so naturally, I'm interested.


----------



## dondada7 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm only wondering why haven't they signed Cody Hall? As far as wrestling kids I think Ted DiBiase had potential but they kept strraddling him with bad gimmicks and not pulling the trigger when he was hot and could have gotten over. Instead they made him Orton's bitch and then later down the line Cody's. I think he could get over in TNA but he has to have material to work with,


----------



## dondada7 (Jun 21, 2011)

Roman Reigns is a second generation wrestler and I think he will be a HUGE STAR. Possibly feuding with Batista or Lesnar at Mania.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

DragonSleeper said:


> Rude was the man. A lot of these wrestling kids that came up in the past 10 years have been pretty disappointing (Orton included). I hope for once he's at least as good as his father was.


I dont see how you can say Orton was disappointing when he,s way better then his father and grandfather combined.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

If he gets his father physique, the girls will get all over him.


----------



## napalmdestruction (Nov 8, 2013)

BehindYou said:


> If your Dad dies for their profession I think theres a certain amount of you that would want to make them proud, seems logical.


I think the logical thing to do would be to distance yourself from it as far as possible. If carprentry had led to my father's death I sure as hell wouldn't want to be anywhere near it.

The last thing we need is more second and third generation wrestlers, who, to make things worse, generally have gimmicks referencing their famous father.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> If he gets his father physique, the girls will get all over him.


And he'll also get a wellness violation.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> And he'll also get a wellness violation.


lol, true.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Interested to see what he looks like. Hopefully has his Fathers charisma and hope he has the passion. Good luck to him.


----------

